# MT Prop Failure



## Budd Davisson (Jun 24, 2022)

Just a note that we had an MT two-blade prop that was on a brand new (five years old but only 40 hours) Great Lakes throw a blade last week. Pilot somehow got it back to airport in one piece. MT is coming in to investigate. Pulled the blade right off the lag bolts. If it had been a heavier Hartzell I would have expected it to yank the engine off the airplane.

This is all the info I have on it.

bd

See this thread: MT Prop Throws a Blade!


----------

